# putting a system in my 2005 sentra 1.8 special edition



## VinnyOcean (Oct 21, 2005)

As im sure you know, the special edition has a built in subwoofer and amp in the trunk. I have 2 12" Alpine subs in a box with an amp that i want to put in my car. I dont feel like paying someone to do it, so one of my friends that knows how to install this stuff is doing it for me. my question is, how do i go about installing my subs and amp with the stock system in there already? is it easy, hard, or what?

thanks


----------



## sentraspecialist (Oct 29, 2005)

the first thing that i would do is upgrade my headunit. from there it is pretty simple. Go to any elctronics store (Best Buy etc.) and pick up a wiring kit (single or double depending on how many amps u wanna install). From the after market headunit u will run the RCA's and the remote wire. the remote wire will run from the blue or blue and white wire coming from the radio(it will tell you). the power wire runs straight from the battery to the amp. now make sure when you run the power it is on the oppostie side of the car for the rca wires. the best place i found for the ground is the bolts that hold in the rear seats. makke sure it is no longer than 16 inches. now u can reomove the stock subwoofer and amp and be done with it.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

you might try the "hope after fosgate" thread that is above. ya know, that huge sticky up there. The girl in that thread started with a premium system(the Rockford Fosgate system) in the car and totally redid everything. All in all it turned out nicely. Now you don't hafta redo everything like she did, but its definately got some good info on it on redoing a system like you are. I know its long and looks scary, but its a really good place to get some info on how to go around the factory premium stereo system. Not so much around, but replace it. Check it out.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the rockford package is a PITA for anyone who wants to upgrade anything.

You're best off if you do ditch everything, get an aftermarket headunit, change out all 4 speakers, run them off an amp (or the new headunit will suffice) Run all new wire to the speakers, making it to where NOTHING from the fosgate system is left. 


Then get another amp for your subs and install them.


----------



## VinnyOcean (Oct 21, 2005)

Well, i looked at the stock sub and amp in my trunk and i can see the wiring that is going into it. If possible i would just like to take the wiring from there and put it to my new subs and amp. The only problem is there is about half a dozen wires tied together with electrical tape.


----------



## sentraspecialist (Oct 29, 2005)

doing that is going to give u horrible sound. that stock amplifier wont be enough to run a decent pair of subs or even 1 good sub. replace everthing with new components, subs, amps, and headunit.


----------



## str8wick3d (Oct 28, 2005)

The stock amp only has enough power for what its hooked up to. Ive testest this theory buy hooking up a 12 inch woofer using the wires from the stock subwoofer. And when u turn on the radio it dies until u unhook the Sub or plug the other one in. So go with these people and get a nice headunit and start from scratch. Some headunits come with front speakers, so that would be good to.


----------

